# Touring Greece/Turkey



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We are putting a road trip together next year and intend to spend 3/4 months in Europe. It is relatively easy to find details of places to stay in France, Spain & Itlay and the routes to take etc. However we intend to travel through the Greek Islanda and across into Turkey and Bulgaria as we have relatives in each. We have visited theses countries but have never done so with a caravan in tow or in a motorhome. Has anyone got any experience of touring these countries? Are the roads suitable for towing a caravan? Would be be safe/secure? Any advice would be very welcome. Also we may travel to the Turkish mainland via a Greek Ferry again any info on getting a car and caravan on Greek ferries would be useful.

Thanks

Alan & Linda


----------

